#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which are the best colours for a business card?

## Bhavya

Use of colour is one of the features that will fix our business cards apart from others. Yo logo and business cards are regularly the first introductions a potential customer has about our business, so they should drive the correct subliminal messages to encourage any potential customer to do business with Us. Can you guys suggest me which are the best colours for a business card?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi, According to my experience it depends on the company colours such as logo colours.


Hi Rasika,

Thanks for the reply, yeah most of the companies use their logo colours for their business card. But, is there is any specific colour code for business cards?

----------

